# fords first engine intake valve



## whitehouse260 (Aug 2, 2017)

hi i have built a model of fords first engine and it sounds like the intake check valve is leaking.
is there any way to fix it other than buying a new valve?
im worried that if i buy a new valve it wont fix the problem because of how it seals, is there any other type of check valve that would work?
thanks,
matt


----------



## deverett (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the check valve of this engine, but presume it is a ball on a tapered or square seat.  

If that is the case, can you find another ball the same size as the one in situ? glue that ball to a rod and with a bit of fine compound (Brasso, toothpaste or similar) twiddle the ball on the seat back and forward until there is a _fine _dull line on the seat.  Clean out the valve and replace the original ball.  It should work now.

If you don't have another ball, the time-honoured method of getting the ball to seat was to get a rod that fitted the hole above the ball, put a countersink in the end and give the rod a light tap to knock the ball into the seat.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 3, 2017)

Dave,
As far as I can remember, the valve is a commercial fitting from a plumbers supplies and as far as I know, are not designed to be stripped down and repaired, just holes that need blocking up and modified to do the job.

John


----------

